

Ask HN: indoor navigation core for chromium based kiosk - shirman

Good day HN! last few months I spend to find good and nice looking (2d, isometria view angle) wayfinding library what we will use in our indoor kiosks based on chromium browser, that we use in our local mall for navigation of customers - but it&#x27;s terrible!  I haven&#x27;t found something which will works in web browser and don&#x27;t looking like terrible ui monster from 1995 year.<p>I&#x27;m really exhausted and looks like I haven&#x27;t any idea what to do, maybe  you heard about something like that?<p>We have 6 floors in our mall and that module must know what is elevator does, and what is escalators does.
======
shirman
Maybe someone know name of that kind of software?

------
shirman
anyone, please

